# Reel Recommendation



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my time is spent diving so I really don't do many actual fishing trips. With that being said I wanted to find out a bit more about a reel recommendation for trolling for whatever big pelagics might be biting around the edge/nipple. I finally broke my outriggers out of their packaging and tried them out a couple weeks ago. Don't have any down riggers so I was thinking of setting up a 4 line spread. From doing a little bit of research and being around a few boats it seems the main three options would either be Penn Internationals, Shimano Tiagras or Avets. What would you guys recommend and what size? I am thinking probably 50s would do but I could be wrong. Also could someone please explain what I would/wouldn't use a 2 speed reel for? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

IMO you need nothing bigger than a 50w for pretty much everything in the gulf, save for the monster that will spool you no matter what. You can find internationals in good shape for 200-300 bucks and those are my favorite but I have also fished some TLD's lately and liked them as well. Penn international 50w spooled with 50lb mono on a tuna stick is a solid combo that will handle a multitude of tasks.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Adam. That's kind of what I was figuring about the size. I knew a lot of people use the Internationals. Just wanted to see if they were the best bet the amount of fishing I would be doing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They are easy to operate, reliable, easily serviced and will last a long time if taken half way good care of them.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless you're planning on a lot of big marlin fishing (which can happen by accident sometimes) 30s should handle most of your wahoo/dolphin. Plus with your center console, you can give chase easier and don't need as much line capacity.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Unless you're planning on a lot of big marlin fishing (which can happen by accident sometimes) 30s should handle most of your wahoo/dolphin. Plus with your center console, you can give chase easier and don't need as much line capacity.


I've only seen the backing on a 50w a couple times but when I did, I was happy I had all that line. Fishing 2-3 people on a CC and clearing 4-5 lines and a dredge or two takes some time which is why I like the extra line capacity.

I do agree though, 30's will pretty much take care of business around here for the most part.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Wasn't really planning on targeting huge marlin, just wanted to have some bigger sized reels for the occasional day I can make it out far enough to do some decent trolling.

Since both of you mentioned 30's would seriously consider going with the 30's instead of 50's?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

The 30's should be fine. If line capacity is an issue you can spend a little more money and back the 30's with braid and have a mono topshot. you will have plenty of line with that.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

sail7seas said:


> The 30's should be fine. If line capacity is an issue you can spend a little more money and back the 30's with braid and have a mono topshot. you will have plenty of line with that.



That would be a great solution.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

OK well sounds like 30s are my best bet. I know it depends on condition/price but would you guys go new or used. Not sure if the new ones are still USA made or not.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I've done plent of trolling in from a small center console in the gulf and I've never felt that i needed anything other than my 30w tiagras. You can always add a 50 in the future if you feel the need, but a 30 will handle 95% of everything you encounter


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

can't post i am to late. penn / shimano no difference both great reels. i am only a shimano fan just because. 30 s are just the best do all, but if you want to make a regular showing at the rip or rigs. you probably need to get you a couple of, at least 50 wides.

stratcat


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

30w should be all that you need. I find that Avet is the best reel you can get for the money when you are trying to stay under a tight budget. If you do go with the Avet, look into the HXW. I have a couple of these and they have been able to handle anything that I have ever hooked into!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

If was choosing a reel for your application I'd have at 1 50W but the rest would be 30's loaded with braided line and a mono topshot

brand reel I'd choose would be the Okuma Makaira, 2 speed reels that will hold their own with Penn, Shimano or Avet but you won't disappointed by any of these brands.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

ateupwitit said:


> If was choosing a reel for your application I'd have at 1 50W but the rest would be 30's loaded with braided line and a mono topshot
> 
> brand reel I'd choose would be the Okuma Makaira, 2 speed reels that will hold their own with Penn, Shimano or Avet but you won't disappointed by any of these brands.


Why one 50?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the reason I like a 50w over a 30. True, a 30 will pretty much handle just about anything out there BUT, the few fish it won't handle are the one that I want to make damn sure I boat. Rather have to much line capacity than not enough, see the thread in bluewater from a couple weeks ago about the guys getting spooled on a 50w by a big blue.....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Reels*

Most fish can be handled with a 30 class reel two speed reels help alot but there is no substitute for proper boat handling and a competent anglers a 500 pound blue can easily spool a 130 if you don't clear the spread and get the boat in reverse quickly happens frequently over in the pacific on small boats out of Kona your lure gets crushed and no ones paying attention it over before it starts. Also mono weighs alot in the water and can only stretch so much so 900 yards of line is actually impractical as once it's all out it will more than likely break under it's own strain. My advise start simple and small work on your boat handling abilities build and decent crew then chase fish over 200 lbs cause otherwise you are kind of setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very good point brought up by billin, people don't realize that with mono it is very thick and will break under its own pressure in the water when too much line is out... That being said, whatever you buy, spool it with braid then do a mono topshot. And with 50w's nowdays you can have as much if not more drag than a 130, they are meant for the braided "superlines"... I use a Avet T-RX 50w for shark fishing from the beach, it has 116lbs. of drag with full freespool and held 1200 yds of 150lb Power Pro and a 50yd topshot of 150 mono...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I never would have thought that it would break under its own weight. I am still trying to understand how that happens. I figured with the way mono stretches it would act as one big long "bungee" cord.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What they are saying about it breaking from its own weight is when you have hundreds of yards of line deployed; the friction of the line being pulled through the water is getting stretched by the drag produced by the water. Then as you increase line diameter as you go up in line test this increases the drag that is placed on the monofilament line from being pulled through the water.

(i.e.; drag your arm through the water with your hand closed and with your hand cupped; a cupped hand has more drag due to one reason of having more surface area.)


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

A lot of good advice here. 

You asked...here is some more. 

I have beat the ever living hell out of some Shimano TLD's ever since they were first on the market in the late 80's. In fact I still have my very first TLD20 and it still catches tons flawlessly. I only had the drag replaced last year. If that is not a testament, I don't know what is!

I digress, get the TLD50 LRS 2 speed. Plenty of beef to handle 80 braid or mono. Spool it with 50 mono for now. If you get more serious spool them with spectra and a mono top shot later. 

As far as the mono breaking under pressure from water drag, it is true but not likely in your situation. That is really likely if you have a 600 Marlin on with 700 yards out and a ton of bow in the line. It is real but not a likely scenario. Don't let that scare you from mono. Just do not let tons out on a big fish that is screaming a big cirlle in the line. Get the line straight and your chances are very good. 

River Marine Supply was selling the TLD 50II LRS for something like $340 each. Some good combo prices too. You could 4 of these for almost what 1-2 of other "gold" reels will run you.


----------



## RedGeese (Apr 15, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> They are easy to operate, reliable, easily serviced and will last a long time if taken half way good care of them.


Snipperpeeps, just looked through your website and noticed the Cape Horn 24OS. Interested in your thoughts related to the CH. I just purchased one last week and am literally waiting to go to the factory when it comes out of the mold. Plan on doing mostly inshore/near coastal fishing out of Fourchon, Louisiana but a few trips each year offshore to test out the Rupp outriggers the new boat is being outfitted with. Would like to pick your brain in the future as to best practices regarding the 24OS. Great looking boat


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My all-around spread for small boat fishing for the past god-knows-how-long has been two TLD 50s for my flats and 30ws on everything else with the occasional 50w for the shotgun. I back all my reels with braid after a couple close calls left me uncomfortable with a full mono spool on a smaller reel. 

My tld 50s have handled everything. Blue and white marlin, swordfish, big tunas, etc. They offer the best value in a big game trolling reel IMO and I have yet for a customer to return one for a factory defect.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang this thread has some age on it!!! 

RedGeese I love that boat, don't know that I will ever go with any other CC than a Cape after this one. I love the layout, no frills, built to fish. Jumbo fish box that holds ice pretty dang good. Wide beam, rides better than some 31' cc's I have been on. Very dry ride and easy to clean at the end of the day. I love that it is pretty much fishable 360 degrees bow to stern. It is easy to trailer and easy to dock with the twin 150's.

The only thing I have to say negative about it is lack of tackle storage and just lack of places to put stuff but I easily solved that problem with two t-bags and a couple tackle webs. I highly recommend an auto helm as well.


----------

